# Certified Coders needed (remote a possibility)



## cdemario (Jun 2, 2014)

Fresenius Vascular Care in Berwyn PA (West of Philadelphia), is looking for experienced coders. CIRCC specialized is a + but not required. We will consider remote coding positions with experienced coders. Please contact me for further information:
crystal.a.demario@fvc-na.com
Thank you, 

Crystal DeMario


----------



## hollieluther (Jun 3, 2014)

cdemario said:


> Fresenius Vascular Care in Berwyn PA (West of Philadelphia), is looking for experienced coders. CIRCC specialized is a + but not required. We will consider remote coding positions with experienced coders. Please contact me for further information:
> crystal.a.demario@fvc-na.com
> Thank you,
> 
> Crystal DeMario


Hello my name is Hollie Walker. I am interested in this position if it is remote. I have been doing coding for 10 years. Currently I am coding for a group of cardiologist. I have done coding for family practice and emergency department. If you would like to talk or want a resume please let me know. 
Thank you, 
Hollie Walker
606-371-3159 or hollieluther@yahoo.com


----------



## twizzle (Jun 3, 2014)

Another case of interested parties not following the instructions of the job poster.
They asked you to contact them at the e-mail address shown, not via the forum.


----------

